# Light Spotting and smell of a period



## readyforthis

Hello,

We've been trying for 8 months so far. And we just went to a Fertility Clinic. I have to get some blood work up done but I need to have it done on the 3rd day of my flow.

So, I started to spot on Dec 16th ever so lightly, spotted even less on the 17th and today...like nothing. When I wipe there's no blood, when I urinate no blood. I don't even have cramps no discomfort. But it smells like my period is going to come. This is killing me. Come already if you're going to come! 

At the Fertility Clinic the Dr. did an ultrasound internal and external and said, that my uterus looks like I'm getting ready to have my period. My husband and I were both sad after hearing this...

So, I called the my nurse at the Fertility Clinic this morning and she said either I ovulated late and my period is going to be late or I should take a pregnancy test. She asked when I was going to take a pregnancy test and I said tomorrow morning. I'm trying to not get my hopes up.

Because: 1.) I'm spotting and it smells like I'm going to get my period and 2) it just feels like wet/moist down there, but no blood is there. 

Has anyone ever experienced this before? 

I'm taking a preggers test tomorrow morning. Let's hope it's positive!!!!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Not to be the bearer of bad news but I've had several cycles like that. I actually spotted for 3 days straight one time with INTENSE cramps before she came on. I found out when I did that I had an iron deficient and started taking a multi-vitamin and now I don't spot anymore. The spotting is agony! 

I hope your story has a happier ending than mine! Babydust!!!


----------



## Hobnob

I have no advice but will be watching this topic for replies, as the same thing is happening to me. I've had light spotting for 2 days now, a tiny bit when I wipe, a bit more when I check CM, and it smells like blood. Am on CD 31 and should have full flow by now but nothing much on a tampon


----------



## readyforthis

Thanks for the responses. I'll try taking more iron. I am taking prenatal vitamins. Wouldn't that be enough? The last couple of months my spotting before my period was a different color and it was much heavier. I started spotting the first day when my period should have started. 

For the last 3 days I have had really bad back pain. Which I don't get during my normal periods. I typically get bad cramps. I'm not getting really any kind of cramps.

And last month I swear I had a chemical pregnancy, because a pregnancy test I took was a faint positive but I ended up getting my period the next couple of days. My mood swings mirrored the same as last month. Really strong emotions and the same feelings! 

I'm trying to not get obsesses over this, but we're really hoping to get pregnant soon. I'm almost 38!! My husband and I are both older, but we're ready to start a family and I'm getting really annoyed and pissed we keep trying and have kept trying for 8 months and NOTHING and now we have to go to a Fertility Clinic! 

And now everyone I run into at the doctor's office keeps referring to me as "advanced age" and all the issues and problems.

I just want it to happen!! Better stop before I start crying here at work.


----------



## ablacketer

oooh! hugs honey! good luck!

I dont know if Im blessed or cursed, AF comes full on. one potty break no blood, the next Im soaked


----------



## mrshuse8pound

dont feel bad I'm 33 and will be 34 next month and feel like I'm WAYYYY too old to be doing this TTC-thing at my age. my darling OH told me though as long as I still have my monthly then I'm still in the running! lol

the prenatals generally are enough iron but if you take more take Slow-Fe. If you are here in the states you can find it at walmart. it is slow release so you are less likely to get constipated. and for the back ache just drink tons and tons of water.

i really wish i could give more "advice" about your situation but definately go to the fertility clinic and have some work up done. you may be having a hard time implanting or a luteal phase defect also.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

and i've been trying for over 2 years now with only one good tube so trust me i know your frustration especially when others around you keep "accidentally" falling preggo. Blah, wippedy do dahhhh....*blah* ;)


----------



## Annamumof2

have you tested yet? i will keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## magicvw

Hi hun - fx that you are preggo! If not, then you sound like what happened to me a couple of months ago. I had am internal exam and the doc told me my period would come in the next few days - I was so embarrassed as I was not expecting it till about 5 days later, but the doc found blood up there. That day I had spotting and the next, then nothing. Then af showed up on cue 5 days afer the exam. I think the actual exam caused the spots as the cervix was getting ready for af. Could have been something similar with you :hugs:


----------



## readyforthis

Hello and thank you for all of the responses! Well, my AF came on Saturday...I took my blood work this morning and my husband did his SA this morning as well. The nurse that I am assigned to at the Fertility Clinic said that it's ok to take some additional iron and may help even out my AF but to check with my pre-natal vitamins to see how much iron I'm getting from those.

We're both disappointed my AF came this month. Today we're going back to the OB/GYN to see some pictures from my previous tests. 

So, I'm not preggers again! Hopefully the doctor's office will get the results in the next couple of days and we'll get some idea of what's going on...

This is so exhausting...

I am finding I'm not sleeping well either. I keep waking up for no reason. I go to the bathroom just to see if that's it. Sometimes it is and sometimes it's not. I'm trying to not obsess about this. I just keep thinking maybe this isn't going to happen and then what do I do?....

I'm also thinking of taking some St. John's Wort to ward off any depression seeing as it runs in my family and I feel like fight it all the damn time as it. I'm not on any other medication. Does that interfer with trying to get preggers? Thanks.


----------

